# 8 hours of sleep



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I have always been an imsomniac the past several years since high school. I, more or less, have been consistently getting less than 8 hours of sleep every night which I know is very unhealthy. So my goal is to try and get everything done during the day so I can get at least 8 hours of sleep.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Good luck_


----------



## mobile363 (Apr 11, 2004)

Eight hours of sleep per night will do wonders. Consistant, efficient sleeping patterns will do wonders for body and mind. Best of luck


----------



## TG865 (Oct 14, 2005)

you might want to consider determining the total of sleep you need. It may not be 8 hours.

For years, I tried to sleep 8 hours. What typically would happen is I would sleep one day for 8 then the next I would for only 4.

I started a sleeping 6 hours .. and now am no longer feel insominiac and love to sleep and look fwd to go to bed


----------



## saint liebowitz (Apr 17, 2004)

PLEASE LET US ALL GET EIGHT BLOODY HOURS OF BLOODY REGULAR BLOODY SLEEP! yeah yeah, that is good. Always makes me feel so much better, also wishes it happened more, suerte buena to us all yeah!


----------



## outOfThisWorld (Dec 31, 2003)

Hi _Inane_

I try to get at least 8 hours of sleep per night. However, I also try to get to sleep at a reasonable hour so I wake up early to enjoy the full day. When the weather is nice the early morning can be very refreshing.

*outOfThisWorld*


----------

